# Network outage In southern California?



## turbonegro32 (Aug 9, 2011)

Is anyone else not receiving any network on their thunderbolt? My phone is only getting 1x but my brother right here is getting 3g on his dx2...


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine has been working fine. Been on 4G all day. For the record I'm in Claremont/Inland Empire area


----------



## turbonegro32 (Aug 9, 2011)

Weird. Mines been only 1x all day. And im in Glendora. Right near you


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok in LB. Try the usual fixes? Toggle airplane, mobile data or reboot?

Sent from my Tbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

Well it looks like I jinxed myself. For the last two hours its been on and off. Super frustrating.


----------



## robnez (Jan 7, 2012)

Mine has been working fine all day. I live in la

** If you have nothing productive to add to the conversation, than just shut up..... No one wants to hear you bicker**

Sent from my Thunderbolt. running InfectedRom


----------



## turbonegro32 (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally got it back. But still a bit spotty


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

did you try the ##778# / rev.a trick?


----------



## d3310n (Jan 11, 2012)

only 1x here, new port richey.


----------



## turbonegro32 (Aug 9, 2011)

No I ended up pulling battery and letting out sit for a lil


----------

